# Product Key des alten Rechners wiederverwendbar?



## Smashy (20. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum !
Nach langer Überlegung habe ich mir aufgrund eines Defekts an meinem alten PC , einen neuen gekauft.
Ohne Betriebssystem! 

Jetzt meine Frage : ich hab am alten Rechner unten so nen gelben Aufkleber auf dem steht : "Win7 Home Prem. OA" und dadrunter halt der Product Key . Könnte ich diesen Key auf dem neuen Rechner wiederverwenden? 

Wäre echt Klasse , hab wenig Lust nochmal 80 Euro für Windows rauszubrettern.

Danke im Vorraus :>


----------



## Dimkkka (21. März 2012)

Ja kannst du, 1 Lizens, 1 Rechner.


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2012)

Solange der alte Rechner nicht mehr in Betrieb ist, sollte das so passen. Den Aufkleber (ggf. incl. altem Gehäuse) besser aufheben.


----------



## Smashy (21. März 2012)

Entschuldigung , aber das versteh ich gerade nicht so Recht XDDDD

Nach der Aussage, würde das ja heißen ich kann den Key nicht nochmal benutzen.
Wie gesagt mein alter PC ist defekt und den Key auf dem gelben Kleber hatte ich schon ein mal benutzt.

Auf dem neuen Rechner geht das dann auch wieder ja?


----------



## Smashy (21. März 2012)

@ mattinator : Also die aktivierung von Windows kann mit dem alten Key erfolgen ja? *-*


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. März 2012)

Das sollte funktionieren. Wenn die normale Aktivierung nicht funktioniert, die telefonische nutzen, die ist kostenlos.
MfG


----------



## ludscha (21. März 2012)

Ja, installiere Win 7 auf dem neuen Pc mit dem Produkt-Key vom alten Case und gut is es


----------



## mattinator (21. März 2012)

Smashy schrieb:


> @ mattinator : Also die aktivierung von Windows kann mit dem alten Key erfolgen ja? *-*


 
Jo, meinte nur, dass Du nicht zwei aktive (!) Rechner mit dem selben Key betreiben darfst. Ansonsten wie von den anderen "Postern" beschrieben.


----------



## Joel-92 (21. März 2012)

Ja, funktioniert. Da du den defekten PC nichtmehr verwenden kannst, kannst du den Key auf dem neuen PC verwenden. 
Du darfst nur den Key nicht auf 2 PCs (die beide funktionieren) gleichzeitig verwenden. 

Und dazu, dass Windows 7 80 € kostet: Schau mal bei Ebay, da bekommst du den Key + DVD schon für 50-55 €.


----------

